# Beckhoff Visu auf CP6601 Falsche Darstellung ??!!



## Pusher (21 Februar 2009)

Hi, habe Probleme meine Visu richtig darzustellen auf meinem CP 6601 Win CE

1. Die Visu wird nicht auf dem ganzen Bildschirm dargestellt obwohl im PLC das komplett weiss hinterlegte Feld der Visu ausgefüllt ist. Wenn ich die z.b Bitmaps darüber hinaus ziehe wird mein Bild auf dem CP auch grösser. Aber es kann ja nicht sein das man alles einzelnd anpassen muss oder ?

2. Jedes mal wenn ich mich auslogge und wieder rein öffnet sich ein Fenster und die Bitmaps werden hochgeladen (denke ich) , dauert sehr lange, kann doch auch nicht richtig sein oder ?

3. Beim umschalten von z.b Visu1 auf Visu2 sind Teile der Visu1 auch in Visu2 zu sehen  ....

4. Ist es nicht möglich ne Alarmtabelle auf dem AMR System darzustellen?

Für Lösungen währe ich sehr Dankbar !


----------



## Fx64 (21 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

Du nimmst hast PLC HMI CE im Einsatz oder? Welche Version der DLL ist es, wenn Teile beim Umschalten stehen bleiben?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Pusher (22 Februar 2009)

Hi FX64 ,wo steht denn die DLL ?


----------



## Fx64 (22 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

cxconfig aufrufen, dort kannst Du Dir DLL Version anschauen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Pusher (22 Februar 2009)

Alles klar, sage morgen bescheit ! P.s das CP ist 4 Tage alt , also ich hoffe auf dem neusten Stand ! 
Weiss Du wie oder warum ich keine Alarmtabelle Visualisieren kann ? TwinCat PLC meckert beim Übersetzen das sie nicht zu meinem System Passt. Laut Beckhoff müsste es gehen. 

MFG


----------



## Fx64 (22 Februar 2009)

Hallo, 

woher hast Du denn die Info? Von Beckhoff selber? PLC HMI CE und Alarming wird nicht gehen - allerdings geht die Alarmtabelle nicht für CE Geräte. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Fx64 (22 Februar 2009)

...vielleicht etwas doof geschrieben. Alarm geht bei PLC HMI.


----------



## bonatus (23 Februar 2009)

Hallo pusher,

zu 1. :

In der Datei C:\TwinCAT\Plc\TwinCAT PLC Control.ini die Größe der Visualisierung des Zielsystems eingeben z.B.:

```
[TwinCAT PLC Control]
VisuWidth=640
VisuHeight=480
```
Es kann auch sein das du das du automatisches Anpassen eingeschaltet hast. Auf eine geöffnete Visu : rechte Maustaste-->Einstellung-->Rahmen-->Online Automatisch Anpassen deaktivieren

zu 2. : 
Das Problem hatte ich auch schonmal. Du logst dich nach einer Änderung zu schnell wieder ein. Die letzte Änderung ist nochnicht abgeschlossen. Du musst TwinCat neu starten und dann aufpassen das du nicht so schnell wieder einloggst.


zu 3.:
Das ist meines Erachtens noch ein Bug. Ich habe es folgendemaßen gelöst:
Du erstellst ein Rechteck (beliebig) und musst unter Variablen und z.B.: Unsichtbar mit einer Variable(beliebig - Bool) bestücken. Das Rechteck muss dann über Rechte Maustaste --> "nach hinten legen" gesetzt werden. 
Das musst du in jeder Visu machen. Dann müsste es klappen.

zu4.: kann ich leider nicht weiterhelfen

gruß bonatus


----------



## Pusher (23 Februar 2009)

Danke Bonatus,

zu 3. Habe mit Beckhoff gesprochen, ist ein Bug in der Visu. Bekomme morgen ne Mail mit einer Datei zum tauschen damit die Visu richtig läüft ! 

THX für deine Hilfe !

zu 4. da ich auf der Target Visu keine Alarmtabelle laufen lassen kann ( hatte ich für anzeigen von Ereignissen und Störungen "Maschiene gestartet, Motorschutz ausgelöst usw mit uhrzeit und Datum) eingebaut... Es würde ne normale Tabelle auch gehen aber ich habe noch nie ein Array Programmiert kann mir da jemand ein Beispiel zeigen ???


----------



## snej (3 Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

würde das Thema ganz gerne nochmal aufgreifen.

Ich sitze zurzeit an meiner Diplomarbeit und programmiere eine Rundtakt Montageanlage mit einer Beckhoff Steuerung und einem CP Touchscreen. 
Die Anlage läuft soweit und ich würde jetzt ganz gerne Fehlermeldungen ( Not Aus gedrückt, Endlage nicht erreicht usw. ) auf dem Bildschirm ausgeben können. Meiner Meinung nach wäre ja eine Alarmtabelle am besten dafür geeignet. Nun habe ich aber auch das Problem, wenn ich eine Alarmtabelle in meine Visualisierung einbinde, dass ich beim Übersetzen des Programmes den Fehler 'Alarmtabellen werden von ihrem System nicht unterstützt' bekomme.

Wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir ein alternative zu den Alarmtabellen nennen könntet oder wie ich diesen Fehler beheben kann. 

Danke euch im Voraus
Gruss Snej


----------



## Fx64 (3 Dezember 2009)

Hallo, 

vielleicht ist auch eine normale Tabelle mit Meldungen und etwas SPS Logik ausreichend, kann selbst schnell gebaut werden.

2. Der Download von Bildern wird schneller, wenn in der TwinCAT PLC Control.ini 

FileTransferBlockSize=16384

eingetragen wird.

Viele Grüße


----------



## snej (3 Dezember 2009)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort! 

Die Überlegung dies mit einer Tabelle zu realisieren hatte ich auch schon. Allerdings ist dabei das Problem, dass ich die Werte der Tabelle in ein Array schreiben muss und ein Array kann ja nur eine bestimmte Größe haben. Somit kann ich nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an Meldungen anzeigen lassen. 

Mein nächstes Problem wäre dann, dass ich nicht genau weiss, wie ich feststellen kann in welche Zeile ich meine letzte Meldung eingetragen habe. Hab mir überlegt einen Zähler bei jeder Meldung hochzählen zu lassen. Nur wenn z.B. der Notaus gedrückt wurde hab ich eine 1 anliegen bis die Sicherheit wieder quittiert wurde. Wenn ich den Zähler dann hochlaufen lassen würde wenn Notaus gedrückt wurde, dann zählt er ja solange bis die 1 nicht mehr anliegt.

Vielleicht habe ich immoment auch nur eine kleine Denkblockade. Wäre super, wenn ihr mir aus der Blockade raus helft. Danke.


----------



## Pusher (3 Dezember 2009)

@ Pusher

schau Dir die ESR Bausteine in der OSCAT mal an !

P.s cooler Name 

(bin nicht der Themenstarter)


----------



## Chräshe (3 Dezember 2009)

*Beispiel von SSS*

Hallo Senj,

 anbei ein Beispiel, das genau das macht, was du suchst.
 Vor längerer Zeit irgendwo von der 3s-Homepage runter geladen.
 Vielleicht noch nicht alltags-tauglich, aber raffiniert gelöst
 und als Anregung bestimmt nützlich...

 Gruß
 Chräshe


----------



## snej (9 Dezember 2009)

Hi Chräshe,

danke dir vielmals für das super Beispiel. Damit werde ich auf jedenfall erstmal weiter kommen. TOP

Gruss snej


----------



## Chräshe (9 Februar 2010)

-----------


----------



## Itus (15 März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich greife das Thema nochmals auf - betreffend der automatischen Vergrösserung/Verkleinerung der Darstellung.

Ich hab aktuell ein 6.5" Panel mit 640x480 Auflösung.
Diesen Eintrag hab ich auch im Control.ini gemacht.
Wenn ich nun auf ein 12" Panel mit 800x600 Auflösung wechsle, wäre ich froh, wenn ich nicht alles von Hand neu anpassen müsste.
Das kann doch automatisch gemacht werden oder? Wenn ich das Beckhoff Information System lese, denke ich, dass dies gehen kann. Das wie ist mir aber nicht klar: 

Wenn ja, wo muss ich was einstellen und eingeben:
Control.ini auf 800 und 600 denke ich mal.
Rechte Maustaste auf die Visu -> Einstellungen -> Darstellung ??? Muss ich da was verstellen auf z.B. 125%?
oder Rechte Maustaste auf die Visu -> Einstellungen -> Rahmen ??? Haken bei online automatisch anpasssen??

Besten Dank für eure Hilfe.

Gruss
Itus


----------



## bonatus (15 März 2010)

Hallo,

wenn du den Haken online automatisch anpassen aktivierst - wird deine visu auf den bildschim skaliert. Du musst nur aufpassen das keine elemente "außerhalb" deines Bereiches liegen.


----------



## cybertracepda (15 März 2010)

*Hallo SNEJ, Pusher !*

Stand wegen der Alarmtabelle unter CE vor dem gleichen Problem und habe eine Alarmverwaltung in der PLC geschrieben.
Diese stützt sich auf eine CSV-Tabelle, die in Excel erstellt wird, ein bestimmtes Format aufweist.
Sie ist frei konfigurierbar, d.h. es sind dort alle Variablen, die als Alarm dargestellt werden sollen, enthalten. Das System selbst prüft immer den Status der projektierten Stör-Variablen und gibt auf einer Tabelle in der Targetvisu die Störung mit Uhrzeit kommt und geht aus sowie als Log in eine Datei, die über eine Netzwerkverbindung auf einem Fremdrechner liegt.
Diese Tabelle wird auf der Flash vom CX gespeichert, im Steuerungshochlauf oder auf Wunsch eingelesen und bearbeitet.
Diese Version ist nur auf Beckhoffsystemen CE sowie PC lauffähig, da hier sehr viel mit den ADS-Funktionen gearbeitet wird.
Der einzige Nachteil ist hier, dass bei vielen projektierten Störmeldungen es einige Programmzyklen dauert, bis die komplette Liste durch ist.
Vorteil :
Frei konfigurierbar und nicht von der Prgrammierung der Anlage abhängig, 
es werden einfach die Variabel projektiert, die eine Meldung auslösen udn das wars.
Wenn wer Interesse hat, kann ich ja mal ein Beispiel reinstellen, wird aber ein paar Tage dauern, bis ich die Programmteile extrahiert habe.
Stelle mal die Exceltabelle vorerst hier rein, damit man sieht, wie das laufen würde.

00000;A;0;bDRVX_RefOk;Referenzpunkt X-Achse fehlt
00001;A;0;bDRVY_RefOk;Referenzpunkt Y-Achse fehlt
00002;A;0;bDRVZ_TELE_RefOk;Referenzpunkt Teleskop fehlt
00003;A;1;bDRVX_ERR_to_Position;Timeout Positionierung X
00004;A;1;bDRVY_ERR_to_Position;Timeout Positionierung Y
00005;A;1;bDRVZ_TELE_ERR_to_Position;Timeout Positionierung Teleskop
00006;A;1;bDRVX_ERR_INV;Antriebsfehler X-Achse
00007;A;1;bDRVY_ERR_INV;Antriebsfehler Y-Achse
00008;A;1;bDRVZ_TELE_ERR_INV;Antriebsfehler Teleskop
00009;A;1;bDRVZ_BELT_ERR_INV;Antriebsfehler Riemen
00010;A;1;bKTDT_LOCL_ERR_Open;Timeout Sperre links öffnen
00011;A;1;bKTDT_LOCR_ERR_Open;Timeout Sperre rechts öffnen
00012;A;1;bKTDT_LOCL_ERR_Close;Timeout Sperre links schliessen
00013;A;1;bKTDT_LOCR_ERR_Close;Timeout Sperre rechts schliessen
00014;A;1;bDRVZ_BELT_ERR_Align_Pickup;Timeout Behälter ausrichten beim Aufnehmen
00015;A;1;bDRVZ_BELT_ERR_Align_Aligning;Timeout Behälter ausrichten nach Aufnahme


----------



## Itus (17 März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen

Betreffend der automatischen Vergrösserung/Verkleinerung der Darstellung.

Im Control.ini meines Entwicklungs-PC hab 640x480 Auflösung eingestellt (damit wir doch nur das weisse Feld im PLC Control eingestellt oder?) 
Hab nun ein 12" Panel mit 800x600 Auflösung angeschlossen.
Nun hab ich alle Visu Seiten mit dem Haken "online automatisch anpassen" versehen.

Nun passt es mir in der Entwicklungsumgebung die Grösse wunderbar an. Auf dem Touch Panel des CE Systems aber nicht. Dort bleibt alles beim Alten. Hat jemand eine Idee?

Hab das Projekt komplett übersetzt, bereinigt, Konfiguration neu erstellt und runtergeladen etc. System neu gestartet etc. 


Besten Dank für eure Hilfe.


Gruss
Itus


----------



## Itus (17 März 2010)

...........warum auch immer:
hab nun im Control.ini die Grösse ebenfalls auf 800x600 angepasst und nun funktioniert es. Die Visu wird aufgezoomt.

Gruss 
Itus


----------



## Chräshe (17 März 2010)

Hallo Itus,

Die Einstellung in der Entwicklungsumgebung hilft dir nur, das weiße Feld auf die richtige Größe einzustellen. Sonst weißt du beim erstellen der VISU gar nicht, wie viel Platz du zur Verfügung hast.  

1.) Einstellung der Bildschirmauflösung in der Entwicklungsumgebung:
 "*C:\TwinCAT\PLC\TwinCAT PLC Control.ini*" 
Eintrag:
VisuWidth=640        (640 ändern in z.B. 800 oder 1024)
VisuHeight=480    (480 ändern in z.B. 600 oder 768)

Damit deine CE-Steuerung auch weiß, was sie für einen Monitor zur Verfügung hat, muss das dort nochmal separat eingestellt werden.  


2.) Änderung lokal am CE-Gerät:  
 “Start” --> “Settings” --> “Control Panel” --> “_Display” (oder so ähnlich)_
--> Restart erforderlich! (nur über Windows-Startleiste...)

Ob die automatische Anpassung dann auf der CE-Steuerung gleich reagiert wie in der  Entwicklungsumgebung bleibt abzuwarten. Ich würde empfehlen, die VISU auf die richtige Größe anzupassen, um ganz sicher zu gehen, dass es keine Überraschungen gibt. 
Andererseits ist die automatische Anpassung auch schnell mal ausprobiert... 

Gruß
Chräshe

PS.: Über den Systemmanager kann die Auflösung auch eingestellt werden. Siehe hier ...


----------



## nekron (7 April 2010)

Moin moin,

da ich im Moment leider auch an einem aehnlichen Problem stehe, und versuche die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau zu integrieren, würde mich dein Ansatz mal interessieren ... Also wenn du Zeit haben solltest das mal zu Extrahieren, wär ich dir sehr Dankbar ...

Aber es geht ja noch weiter ... hat jemand eine Vernünftige Idee eine Art Produkt/Rezepturverwaltung für die Target-Visu zu realisieren ?

Datentypen und im NV gehalten oder doch eher csv in der Storage-Card ?

Die nächste Möglichkeit wäre natuerlich noch eine andere Visu auf das Panel zu installieren - aber welche Wahl ist da vernünftig ? Was setzt ihr eventuell ein ?
Danke & Gruss,
michael


cybertracepda schrieb:


> Stand wegen der Alarmtabelle unter CE vor dem gleichen Problem und habe eine Alarmverwaltung in der PLC geschrieben.
> Diese stützt sich auf eine CSV-Tabelle, die in Excel erstellt wird, ein bestimmtes Format aufweist.
> Sie ist frei konfigurierbar, d.h. es sind dort alle Variablen, die als Alarm dargestellt werden sollen, enthalten. Das System selbst prüft immer den Status der projektierten Stör-Variablen und gibt auf einer Tabelle in der Targetvisu die Störung mit Uhrzeit kommt und geht aus sowie als Log in eine Datei, die über eine Netzwerkverbindung auf einem Fremdrechner liegt.


----------

